

Your Credit Card as the supercomputer - jmount
http://www.win-vector.com/blog/2010/12/your-credit-card-as-the-supercomputer/

======
jmount
Bit of a goof on my part- I quoted only the additional price for running
Elastic Map Reduct on top of an EC2 instance (not the full price).

